# 10/22 stripped screw holes



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 4, 2016)

My 10/22 (aluminum receiver) has 2 out of the 4 scope mount holes stripped-out. I'm shocked how small the holes are, considering this is in aluminum, and only a couple of millimeters thick.  I think Ruger should have used wider holes and a little bit thicker metal on the top of the receiver, since they obviously contemplated scope mounting (of course back in 1964 when they designed this gun, scopes were not as popular on rifles as they are today. Iron sights were far more popular.)

Anyhow, what should I do?

Can I buy "oversized" screws that will self-tap into the worn 6-48 holes?

Will I have to retap the holes?  I don't have a tap and die set, but I could borrow one from a friend with a metal working shop in his garage. Do normal automotive tap and die sets go down to this tiny size?  

If I retap them, what larger size should I use? What's a good thread diameter and threads-per-inch for this application?

Finally, where would I get the new-sized screws?  The heads need to be flat where the head meets the shaft-- not angled or countersunk.  Is "pan head" the term for what I need?  Or cheese head?

P.S. I already tried locktite and superglue. They did not hold.


----------



## WJP (Jun 4, 2016)

You can go with 8/40 like Marlin.  You can buy the taps on eBay as they are not commonly available.

I think they make helicoils that small.  That might be a gunsmith project.


----------



## jglenn (Jun 4, 2016)

forget the heli coils for a thin application.. just drill and tap to a 8-40 screw and your done.


----------



## 021 (Jun 5, 2016)

Might be possible to drill and tap the correct size hole and threads directly behind or in front of the original holes, then you can use standard screws and mounts. All this would probably be covered up by the mount. Yes, I know, sounds bubba'ed but could be the easiest/cheapest.


----------



## jglenn (Jun 5, 2016)

it's very common to replace the 6-48 screw with 8-40.. actually a stronger screw... done very often on stripped rifle mounts


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jun 9, 2016)

Just go with 8-40 screws. You may have to modify the mount so the screws fit flush. Sometimes you can modify the screw instead using a drill press and file.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 27, 2016)

Not sure how common 8-40 is, but I know my local hardware store has all the small cap head hex screws I need for my projects. Usually have to find the smaller stores, but sometimes you will get lucky at a Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 27, 2016)

don't use 8-32. You will have a much stronger mount using 8-40.

have a gunsmith do it if you don't want to buy the correct tap and screws


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 28, 2016)

Re-tap with 8-40, standard fix for the 10/22.
Just make sure your replacement screws are proper length and don't protrude into the receiver far enough to mess with operation.


----------

